# The Boys- TR Theodore & Atticus of LRR



## laughingrats (Apr 21, 2010)

TR Theodore...








... the jam monster.
















"Mum! Mum, look what I did!"








";D"

Atticus of LRR








Old pic, but my fave








Exploring"Hm, wonder if there's any cute girls near by?"
















My Snuggleboo


----------



## Instinct (Aug 16, 2010)

Oh my goodness! ;D
You have a gang of cuties. I love the one of Atticus lounging.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Very handsome man rats indeed! Great pics

Atticus looks so snuggly in the last pic  and I could just eat Theodore.


----------



## laughingrats (Apr 21, 2010)

> Oh my goodness! Grin
> You have a gang of cuties. I love the one of Atticus lounging.


It's my all time favourite too! lol

Very handsome man rats indeed! Great pics



> Atticus looks so snuggly in the last pic Cheesy and I could just eat Theodore.


Theodore is such a clown. He makes me laugh all the time.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

> Theodore is such a clown. He makes me laugh all the time.


Hehe but he looks so innocent!


----------



## laughingrats (Apr 21, 2010)

Dangle pics!:

_Atticus:_

























_Theodore_


























I love how they spread thier toes! ;D


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Where do you live, that view is GORGEOUS!


----------



## laughingrats (Apr 21, 2010)

Lol in Winfield. well 5 mins out of town. It's a view of Okanagan lake. You should see the yard, because were on a mountain it gets overgrown so bad lol! Thank you though


----------



## laughingrats (Apr 21, 2010)

Atticus and Theodore taking bath.

Just kidding, they're one of those "Grow in water" things. I love Halloween stuff!


----------



## laughingrats (Apr 21, 2010)

And lazy! Theodore isn't even holding on lol


----------

